# Pensacola Beach



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out a bit this morning hoping for some pompano for dinner. It was kind of a slow day but still got 3. Also got a 30 inch redfish (released).I took the camera but the batteries were dead so no pics this time.I caught everything on sand fleas.

Put new batteries in the camera...Here is the only pic I could get.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

:claplooks like an awesome meal!!! too bad there are no "before" pics:takephoto. Gotta remember those batteries!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like it was some mighty fine dinner there! I haven't had much luck on them lately, maybe next time! Great job!

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

:clap:hungry:letsdrink


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

If you only caught 3 then why are there 12 fillets on the grilloke ha


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

There's 12 pieces because he cut all 6 fillets in half.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brad from Bagdad (10/31/2008)*There's 12 pieces because he cut all 6 fillets in half.




Exactly


----------

